# if you liked Poppy, you might like....



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm excited for these stories Marlea! I loved your story about Poppy.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

thankyou 

im still not sure if popcorns name is going to stay popcorn


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Poppy is the best story ever!  I have like, copied and pasted it into a word document so that it is all together


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohh shucks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Hahah lol  I think that they are great! Especially for your age! I attempted to write one last night but it is no where near as good as yours Marlea


----------

